# 120cm Iwagumi "Meander"



## Jason Baliban

Well here is my first and probly only effort at an iwagumi

Overall I am pleased with the outcome. It is a fairly simple layout(as must iwagumis are). I envisioned a sort of nice stem meandering around the rocks, but it just never seemed to work out the way i wanted it to. I am not happy with them overall and I almost pulled them out at the last minute. I decided to leave them in to sort of express the idea i was going for.

Tank: ADA 120H 120x45x60cm
Lighting: 2x150watt ADA solar pendents
Co2: Pressurized with diffuser - 5bps
Substrate: Amazonia and PS

Flora: Ludwigia brevipes, Eleocharis acicularis, Vesicularia ferriei, Eleocharis Vivipara

Fauna: Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, Otocinclus, Caridina japonica

Thanks for looking

jB


----------



## Mark1

Hi Jason,

your Iwagumi looks very pleasing to me. The only thing I ´d have different is the substrate, it looks a bit flat.

I could imagine it improved by two hills surrounding the stones which are well placed.

I´m sorry for my poor english, I ran out of experience the last 20 years.

Mark.


----------



## FAAO

Hi,

For Iwagumi I felt a lack of rocks and those that you've used are very small for the size of the aquarium; and most of it are covered by moss.

Iwagumi or not... I love it!!! 
The contrast of ludwigia with all the green, it gave a special touch to the aquarium. 

Thank you for posting 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jessie

This is beautiful Jason - I love the strong focal point and interest/height the hairgrass contributes.


----------



## gf225

I really like it.

Particularly interesting use of the vivipari to frame-arch the 'scape, even if for the shot only...?

Iwagumi and innovation aren't necessarily mutually exclusive after all!

And superb photography.

Well done, Jason. Another crackin' aquascape in the bank!


----------



## chester

I thought that it is impossible to do something unique with Iwagumi, but it seems I was wrong. The photos are at the highest level. The only thing is that the rocks would be suitable for 45 cm high tank  But all in all the overall effect is absolutely wonderful for me!


----------



## Roy Deki

Jason, very nice aquascape...your photography skills are amazing as well!


----------



## helgymatt

Very nice!...the only thing that bothers me is the rainbow effect of the hairgrass (the tall plants) Maybe its just me, but it looks unnatural. Can you change the current or something?


----------



## bioch

wowww


----------



## Jason Baliban

Mark1 - Yes, i agree, i think the substrate is a little flat as well, it didnt quite retain the hills like i thought it might.

FAAO - HAHA, i can never keep these "approaches" straight. I guess the rocks are limited compared to many iwagumi's but i dont know what else you would call it?

george - as always, thanks for your words. I dont think its actually vivapara, i think its another form of hairgrass.... Either way, yes it absolutely grows in the arch like that....i didnt "doctor" it in any way.

Thanks so much for all the support and encouragement

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

jB


----------



## bigstick120

Real nice scape Jason, and a fantastic full tank shot. Id like to hear more about the details of the shot.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Jason, I like the dimension of this tank much more so than the regular 120-cm(somebody shelled out some serious buck:mrgreen


Very clean and smooth! Simple and to the point


----------



## Rub

Jason, the layout is very impressive!
This thank offers to me a lot of calm.
The "vivipara´s arch" is original (but a bit artificial to me.......no problem! )

Congrats


----------



## Cliff Hui

Very impressive layout... I love it so much!! ^^


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Jason, YOUR IWAGUMI IS GOOD!  I wish more people would try to be a bit more innovative like you.

Seriously, i love it!


----------



## Leonard

Ohh ****, man!!!  This is really good! Love it


----------



## Zippin

It is extremly good, i was like "bloody hell" when i first looked at the pic. You did a very good jox and the photo you took is superb imo. I liked the moss on the rocks aswell thought it was a nice touch not to much of it but just right.

Well done chap


----------



## John P.

I've been away for a while. Glad to come back and see your skills have continued improving. Really nice job, Jason.


----------



## Tankman

hey man looking forward to an update ;-)


----------



## Te-Nej

I am speechless... This is awesome! Great work!


----------



## Jason Baliban

bigstick120 - I used the tank lighting as well as 220 watts of extra PC lighting to light the tank during the shoot. I pulled the tank about 3 feet off the wall and fired two remote flash at the wall to create the white background. I set the camera on A mode and set the A to 6.3....this tends to be the sharpest setting for the lens i used.

Paul - Yes i agree on the size and the bucks HAHA The 120p has its place, but i find it to be too short. The 120H is actually too hight for me. I really love a tank in the 21-22inch range, but we know we can never find any tanks close to ADA, so i had to suck it up and work a lot more paper routes.  Thanks for the comment 

Rub - I agree with the artificial comment. The funny thing is, that the 100% grow that way in my tank, the only way to solve that would be to chop them at the water surface.

DonaldmBoyer - Thank you sir, i appreciate it

zippin - You are right....it is hard to create a nice balance with moss. I am glad you find it pleasing.

john - Glad you are back Thanks for dropping in with the kind words

Cliff Hui, Leonard, Tankman, and Te-Nej, thank you for your comments

jB


----------



## reefcrawler

Simple but elegant layout, beautifully done, really a master!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

I love the green color in your tank! how can you build the background like a rainbow in the sky? your photo is perfect to be the wallpaper...
Thank!


----------



## puttyman70

Very nice. Very clean and crisp. I have been lusting after a 120H myself but the extra 500 for six more inchs of glass seems like a lot. Is the glass the same thickness as a 120P?

Again beatiful tank, plants, stand, layout, lights,............lol


----------



## Jason Baliban

puttyman70 said:


> Very nice. Very clean and crisp. I have been lusting after a 120H myself but the extra 500 for six more inchs of glass seems like a lot. Is the glass the same thickness as a 120P?
> 
> Again beatiful tank, plants, stand, layout, lights,............lol


Thanks for the ecouragement

Yes, the glass thickness does jump up because of the height. This is probly the major reason for the huge difference in price.....it still hurts a little. HAHA

reefcrawler and Blue_Dolphinvn - Thanks for taking the time to leave a comment.

jB


----------



## Brilliant

Hey Jason,

Long time! The tank looks awesome and very healthy. That Ludwigia brevipes went a long way! I am somewhat disappointed only because those rocks were so huge and seemed so perfect. Other then that its great! I cant wait to see whats next...:mrgreen:


----------



## dirrtybirdy

thats a nice looking tank. i like the set up alot


----------



## jeremy1

Nice work, where did you get the rocks??


----------



## Juan-Carlos

Spectacular setup! The arching "green rainbow" is unique and stunning - it truly gives the tank an amazing appeal different from the norm!

Great job!!

-Jc
Miami, Florida


----------



## Jason Baliban

Frank - Its been too long!! Max is trying to pull it together so hopefully we can all get together really soon!! Tell me about the rocks, right!! I guess they could be a little bigger, but seriously, those things were like 75lbs each!! They didnt seem small when we were lifting them into that tank did they!! HAHAH

jeremy1 - I actually got the rocks right outside my house. They are pretty normal in this area. Below is a picture before setup...you can see the rocsk plainly.

Thanks for you comments JC and dirtybirdy 










jB


----------



## Yukilovesfish

Wow Jason stunning tank! The giant hair grass is gorgeous and your moss grew in so nicely. I'm cracking up over the size of those rocks they were HUGE in person. It was fun watching you lift them 

I'm so happy we got a chance to share in the set up. Congrats!

Looking forward to getting together it's been too long.

Julie


----------



## Jason Baliban

Hey Julie,

My back still hurts from putting those rocks in there. I am even more scared of getting them out....now they are going to be wet and slippery:doubt:

I am going to start tearing it down next weekend.

jB


----------



## TNguyen

Damn, I hate you! Sweet setup. 



Thanh


----------



## Jason Baliban

TNguyen said:


> Damn, I hate you! Sweet setup.
> 
> Thanh


Thanks Thanh!!

....I think

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Well after some careful thought i decided it was time to move on from this layout instead of reusing the hardscape. Here is a pic of the rocks that i pulled out. I should have weighed them!! HAHA You should of seen me sweating while i was pulling them out....praying that i wouldnt come close to the glass










jB


----------



## thief

wow they look alot bigger now out of the tank. What will you do with them? If you don't want them I might be interested!


----------



## Tex Gal

You iwagumi is one of my favorites. It had a little more punch and interest than a lot I've seen. So now it's bye bye.

Can't wait to see what you do next.

BTW wanted to say that your article on photography in the Aquascaping World Mag. has been a big help. I'm trying to learn my camera. At least I now know the 2 most important things to adjust! Thanks!!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Tex Gal said:


> You iwagumi is one of my favorites. It had a little more punch and interest than a lot I've seen. So now it's bye bye.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do next.
> 
> BTW wanted to say that your article on photography in the Aquascaping World Mag. has been a big help. I'm trying to learn my camera. At least I now know the 2 most important things to adjust! Thanks!!


Thank for your commment TG i miss this tank, considering that my beautiful ADA tank is now nothing more then a growout tank. Hopefully i will get it scaped again soon.

I am glad your photography has improved. I remember how frustrating it was to get those first shots going, so hopefully that article is helping people.

Thanks again,

jB


----------



## Cavan Allen

Nice stone. Is it sandstone?

Also, how tall is that hairgrass? There's a really tall one going around I wonder if that's it.


----------



## tipoman

Congratulations, that is a piece of art... I'm impressed


----------



## info scavenger

Oh! it breaks my heart to know that something so beautiful is now gone.


----------



## Bunbuku

info scavenger said:


> Oh! it breaks my heart to know that something so beautiful is now gone.


Perhaps its is so beautiful because it is only transient.... This is a major theme in Japanese art, I believe. Maybe folks who are more versed in Japanese aesthetics can chime in.


----------



## AQUAMX

Hi

You always manage to acheive such amazing results. This has been one of my favourites.

Looking forward to your future projects.

Cheers


----------



## Jason Baliban

Wow, its great when old layouts get revived

Cavan - I dont think its sandstone. Im not sure what it is, but it doesnt seem to be made of sediment. The hairgrass was about 30" tall plus. It would grow out of the tank without changing forms or wilting.

Thank you all for your continued comments and support.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

This one finished 105 in the 2008 ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest!!

Very Cool!!

Thanks,

jB


----------



## jeremy1

What kind of moss did you use on the rocks? Can't wait to see the next scape.

Jeremy


----------



## Brilliant

Vesicularia ferriei - Weeping moss.

This tank deserves an even better aquascape. Hmm maybe Jason should host the BBQ (I hope were having) so I can get a sneak peek


----------



## Ivanmx

OMG!!!


its beautiful a great scape!!


----------



## Robert Hudson

Jason,

Your hairgrass looks like "giant hairgrass" to me. Eleocharis montevidensis. Been around forever.


----------



## Bunbuku

Robert Hudson said:


> Jason,
> 
> Your hairgrass looks like "giant hairgrass" to me. Eleocharis montevidensis. Been around forever.


Thanks for the pic! I have always wondered that that looks like since its not listed in the APC Plant Finder. It seems to bear a resemblance to Cyperus helferi - maybe the E. montevidensis has narrower leaves? Does it put out those sideshoots off the leaves like other hairgrasses?


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thanks for all your comments and support.

Yeah, you are probly right Robert. It believe it is not a true aquatic plant, it seems to grow in the water and then out of the tank without changing forms.

Thanks everyone!!

jB


----------



## Robert Hudson

The leaf is more round like, looks like straw. Cyperus helferi is a flat leaf with a center vein, and lighter green. The leaves on this form of eleocharis do not branch. They grow straight up and out of the water, or may arch over. It can easily reach three feet. Its also kept as a marginal pond plant. It is like a pond reed or rush, as many eleocharis species are.



> grow in the water and then out of the tank without changing forms.


You mean like Anubias?  Not all plants change form, but are still able to adapt to underwater or above water.


----------



## rwong2k

I just realized how much light you have over this tank, am I wrong? 150 watts x 3 = 300 watts over a (30 gallon ish) tank = 10 watts / gallon?


----------



## cclansman

woah thats a ton of light. You must really have a handle on co2/ferts.


----------



## fishman9809

300w over a 120p, 120p=65g.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Its a 120H = about 90 gallons

Thanks,

jB


----------



## BarnOwl

That is an amazing scape! Love the arches! :clap2: (where the heck did you hide the outflow???)


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thank you for your comments

The "hardware" was removed for the photoshoot

jB


----------



## gwendal

Nice design, i saw it in the ADA contest.


----------

